# Hi, from Saskatchewan



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi  So I take by you saying you have 8 horses that you will be posting at least 8 pictures?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Pics are pretty much a requirement around here  Welcome!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello CaballoBarro and welcome.


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya, I was planning to last night but couldn't pick between my million photos so here they are:

Assasin:








Buddy:









Callaberry:
















Calliente:
























Trinity:








Dude:
















Jessie:
















Foxy, when she was 2 (just got her so no recents  ) :


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

More pics of Buddy needed, and *whistles innocently* where in Humbolt are you...

Love the sky in this one


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You have quite the little family.  I think Callaberry is my favorite.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> More pics of Buddy needed, and *whistles innocently* where in Humbolt are you...


 Under cloak of darkness, my friend,- we make the trip together (I'm partial to Callaberry):lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Under cloak of darkness, my friend,- we make the trip together (I'm partial to Callaberry):lol:


Mmmm timing is everything, under the cover of darkness, may have to wait until it warms up a little though..DH was just saying he may have to tak ea run up there to check out a tractor, I may go with him and have a casual look around:wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> ...DH was just saying he may have to tak ea run up there to check out a tractor, I may go with him and have a casual look around:wink:


 Excellent - reconnaissance - always the first step in a well laid out operation.


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

lol! those two are my favorites too, here are a couple more pictures:

























http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac163/HerrnbockFarms/Callaberry_zps8e967509.jpg


----------

